# Todays wheel clean



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Took these off my old clio thats going to the scrapyard next weekend. They were pretty filthy and one of the brakes was really binding on the back and you can see the result of that in the pictures! :doublesho

before









sprayed with apc









after agitating for a few minutes with a brush









after, better but not perfect









one more go









all the tops clean









now, onto the back of the 1 wheel that had the bad brake...

before (look how thick it is!)









sprayed with apc









hardly shifting any of it! 









i even tried wonder wheels!









then.... i remembered some bar keepers friend i bought the other day after recommendations on here, so just as i was about to give up i thought, why not! so gave it a go and...










YAY!! 

it just ate through all the thick rust, oil & grease. 5 mins later...










thats all for today, still have the backs of the others to do but they are nowhere near as bad as this one was.

Hope you like :thumb:


----------



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Great!! Whats the stuff you used as a last resort? What apc do you use?


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bar Keepers Friend (found in the cleaning aisle of the supermarket)
I used stardrops apc, loving it so far!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great results:thumb: Nice work. Almost bought some BKF last week when I was in London:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice work...:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

BKF is awesome on stainless steel too


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Didnt know BKF was available in the supermakets, I want some for my coffee machine.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

BKF 

Thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Can you get this Bar Keepers Friend here in Ireland does anyone know ???

Ive a job to do on some wheels exactly like this and this would make my life alot easier


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

don't see why not i got mine in asda, and i know sainsburys do it too. 

If not you can get it on amazon

or i don't mind sending you some over if you can't get hold of any


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> Didnt know BKF was available in the supermakets, I want some for my coffee machine.


i've only ever seen it in Sainsburys, but i guess others will do it


----------



## Mirecxl (Jan 3, 2011)

is this thing available online somewhere ???


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Homecare Bar Keepers Friend Original - 200g: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~121477~Homecare+Bar+Keepers+Friend+200g


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

How did you apply your BKF? as a paste with a brush, or another way?


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

coz mine were pretty bad i sprinkled it over the wheel and rubbed it in with a wet microfibre


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Bar Keepers Friend*

Bar Keepers Friend is on sale in Sainsburys in powder and liquid form....cheap too..........its also great for windscreens diluted down.....top results there !!


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

It's also readily available on eBay  Nice job on the wheels by the way!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> BKF is awesome on stainless steel too


thanks for the tip, will try it :thumb:


----------

